# This guy pretty much sums it up!



## creativedesigns

For those who work long hours...wesport


----------



## Bossman 92

You sure that isn't GV???  

Bossman


----------



## cet

17 hours in one lot, sounds like you have the wrong piece of equipment. I would go nuts in one place.


----------



## deere615

Bossman 92;574131 said:


> You sure that isn't GV???
> 
> Bossman


haha maybe thats why he brought another truck!


----------



## ServiceOnSite

didnt look like that big of a lot. mabey he needs a loader or just wake up a little and put his foot in the damm thing lol wesport


----------



## Burkartsplow

17 hours there? That is nothing. 36 hours straight is my record. home for a couple hour nap then back out for another 20, home for 3 hours, out for 18 more, home for 6 hours and back out to do final cleanups. 17 hours is just a warm up for most guys....payup


----------



## jimaug87

I'm getting paid by the hour this winter, 17 hours would be nice.


----------



## BIGBEN2004

My record is 118 Hrs. straight with no sleep and no breaks at home. During that storm I couldn't even get home since the back roads where I live where all drifted shut and their was no way a pickup was going to plow through. I was getting paid by the hour to stay out so I stayed out longer then anyone. After the 3rd consecutive day of plowing it got easier but by the 5th day I was done and felt like I was going to die so I stopped and went home.


----------



## Q101ATFD

My record is 3360 hours straight with negative 14 hours of sleep - I was so excited, I stayed awake from November 1 to April 1.


----------



## elite1msmith

Q101ATFD;576110 said:


> My record is 3360 hours straight with negative 14 hours of sleep - I was so excited, I stayed awake from November 1 to April 1.


now thats what i call an on-call, and ready snow plow driver... i bet you chase the first few flakes as they land too... JD , needs you on his staff , for those spot checks

my most is 47 , there was no stopping, i had a shoveler get me lunch at one account, and i ate while driving to the next... then i slept for like 2 days straight


----------



## JD Dave

BIGBEN2004;576079 said:


> My record is 118 Hrs. straight with no sleep and no breaks at home. During that storm I couldn't even get home since the back roads where I live where all drifted shut and their was no way a pickup was going to plow through. I was getting paid by the hour to stay out so I stayed out longer then anyone. After the 3rd consecutive day of plowing it got easier but by the 5th day I was done and felt like I was going to die so I stopped and went home.


Nice first post, I'll really be able to beleive what you say from here on in.


----------



## toby4492

JD Dave;576161 said:


> Nice first post, I'll really be able to beleive what you say from here on in.


----------



## scottL

I'm thinking he is smoking the happy stuff - guy was way to mellow and waaaaaaaay too slow.


----------



## JD Dave

scottL;576213 said:


> I'm thinking he is smoking the happy stuff - guy was way to mellow and waaaaaaaay too slow.


He's working by the hour. LOL I'm not sure you could stay awake smoking the happy stuff.


----------



## grandview

He forgot to mention the 12 hr nap he took in the corner and 2 lunch trying to hit on the waitress.


----------



## Indy

is it me or does it look like he's got the plow straight and he's windrowing to the left with a foot trail on the right, no wonder it take so long, theres no pattern, just driving.......wweeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


I just watched it again, it must be the waitress deal


----------



## BIGBEN2004

It is good to see a bunch of pricks are members on here. If you don't believe me well I don't really care since I got the check after the hours I worked. Some people just strive harder in life to accomplish what they want and everyone else wants it handed to them on a platter.


----------



## Q101ATFD

I'm pretty sure it's impossible to stay awake for 118 hours straight - no catnaps, no reclining in the chair for 5 minutes, no stopping at Waffle House for food. You would have to take a coma to recover from that.

We're just bustin' your chops a little here - but don't come in and us how to accomplish something in life. I had nothing handed to me - and like most people on this board, I work my ass off to get what I want.

Anyways, welcome to the board... Tell us a little about what kind of equipment you are running.


----------



## grandview

BIGBEN2004;576252 said:


> It is good to see a bunch of pricks are members on here. If you don't believe me well I don't really care since I got the check after the hours I worked. Some people just strive harder in life to accomplish what they want and everyone else wants it handed to them on a platter.


Please tell us about this snow event. Also if you have a google map of it so we can better see what you were plowing and details of the snow and do you plow other lots.

And you are always welcome to this site!


----------



## Jay brown

118 hrs???? i though my 30 hr run back in 2003 was a long day......i'm from MO and we are the "show me state" even people on meth can only stay awake for about 4-5 days


----------



## BIGBEN2004

I was plowing in Frederick MD during the 02-03 winter season. The storm was actually 2 storms in the same week. By the time the snow was almost cleared from the first the second storm was slamming full force. I don't remember the exact amount of snow that fell. I was subcontracting under a landscaper who had the 2 wal-marts, numerous banks, a couple of gas stations and very large offices that have large truck warehouses with parking lots in the acres for size. During the storm his phone rang off the hook with people looking for plowers since many contractors couldn't keep up with the piling of snow. We had to haul snow out of the down town area in trucks out to the baseball stadiums parking lot to get it out of the way. I am sure the amount of snow we got was nothing compared to many areas in the world but for Maryland it was pretty good. Also since we plowed the Sheetz gas stations we got free coffee so we got all of our food and drinks their until they started to run out of Gas and food for the MTO's. The drifts in some of the remote areas were bad enough that the county hired the local large scale excavating companies to bring out their D9 dozers for the back roads to push out the roads. That was the storm that kept me out that long. If it sounds exaggerated, well it is not. I promise you it was the last good storm we have had in the area for a number of years.


----------



## cretebaby

i did 62 hours with no sleep, we stopped to eat a couple of times after about 48 hours i didnt feel to human


----------



## Peterbilt

I think my record is 40 something. I don't generaly do that crap, i think its dangerous.

J.


----------



## windrowsnow

my record is 62 hours of course had to make the usual pit stops for coffee, food, and drain the lizzard....drive through food and keep on trucking


----------



## Indy

BIGBEN2004;576385 said:


> I was plowing in Frederick MD during the 02-03 winter season. The storm was actually 2 storms in the same week. By the time the snow was almost cleared from the first the second storm was slamming full force. I don't remember the exact amount of snow that fell. I was subcontracting under a landscaper who had the 2 wal-marts, numerous banks, a couple of gas stations and very large offices that have large truck warehouses with parking lots in the acres for size. During the storm his phone rang off the hook with people looking for plowers since many contractors couldn't keep up with the piling of snow. We had to haul snow out of the down town area in trucks out to the baseball stadiums parking lot to get it out of the way. I am sure the amount of snow we got was nothing compared to many areas in the world but for Maryland it was pretty good. Also since we plowed the Sheetz gas stations we got free coffee so we got all of our food and drinks their until they started to run out of Gas and food for the MTO's. The drifts in some of the remote areas were bad enough that the county hired the local large scale excavating companies to bring out their D9 dozers for the back roads to push out the roads. That was the storm that kept me out that long. If it sounds exaggerated, well it is not. I promise you it was the last good storm we have had in the area for a number of years.


OK Grande Ben, If you say it's so, who am I to say otherwise, 5 days awake straight is hard to understand but I wasn't there, so my hat off to ya, welcome to plowsite, and the p-word part I can let slide, this time,


----------



## carl b

i don't remember my recored. i was tired . i went home slept for a few hours than went back out did that for 3 -4 days but i know i have to sleep after 30-40 hours or i'll kill the truck just to go home & sleep . i'm no hero . i just like to plow .


----------



## plowman4life

we dont even allow any of our employees to plow more than 18hrs without a break. we let them go home and sleep and eat. rotate guys around. we have a break room at the shop with 3 sets of bunk beds too so they can sleep there if they want.

but normally we will do 12 hr shifts and then start rotating let guys go sleep a few hrs and come back.

doing even 24hrs without sleep is dangerous.

ive done 60hrs without going home. but i do sleep. park at the back of a lot and catch some Z's for a couple of hrs. even that isnt that great for you but at least it is sleep

S*** i bet big ben looked like a F****** racoon after that event. lol


----------



## itsgottobegreen

BIGBEN2004;576385 said:


> I was plowing in Frederick MD during the 02-03 winter season. The storm was actually 2 storms in the same week. By the time the snow was almost cleared from the first the second storm was slamming full force. I don't remember the exact amount of snow that fell. I was subcontracting under a landscaper who had the 2 wal-marts, numerous banks, a couple of gas stations and very large offices that have large truck warehouses with parking lots in the acres for size. During the storm his phone rang off the hook with people looking for plowers since many contractors couldn't keep up with the piling of snow. We had to haul snow out of the down town area in trucks out to the baseball stadiums parking lot to get it out of the way. I am sure the amount of snow we got was nothing compared to many areas in the world but for Maryland it was pretty good. Also since we plowed the Sheetz gas stations we got free coffee so we got all of our food and drinks their until they started to run out of Gas and food for the MTO's. The drifts in some of the remote areas were bad enough that the county hired the local large scale excavating companies to bring out their D9 dozers for the back roads to push out the roads. That was the storm that kept me out that long. If it sounds exaggerated, well it is not. I promise you it was the last good storm we have had in the area for a number of years.


I remember this storm. I will still plowing driveways with a tractor and a blower (didn't buy my dump truck yet) I finally gave up when you couldn't get from driveway to driveway. That was the last time the county every had the V plows on the graders and loaders. They cleared rt 27 with the two 992 wheels loaders out of lafarge quarry. I remember all the broken mailboxes and damaged guard rails they took out with all the heavy equipment running around. I am so hoping we get that this winter. It starting too look like that.

I did 4 days with 4 hours a sleep total during the valintine ice storm in 07. That was a lot of fun. It was just salt and scrap, salt and scrap.


----------



## tls22

I did 9 long hours last year....i was beat!


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

tls22;576559 said:


> I did 9 long hours last year....i was beat!


i dont believe that tls, 9 hours on one storm your had to of been pounding energy drinks to stay awake lol you had to of taken a few naps to keep alert.


----------



## grandview

LawnProLandCare;576633 said:


> i dont believe that tls, 9 hours on one storm your had to of been pounding energy drinks to stay awake lol you had to of taken a few naps to keep alert.


I think that was his season.


----------



## tls22

LawnProLandCare;576633 said:


> i dont believe that tls, 9 hours on one storm your had to of been pounding energy drinks to stay awake lol you had to of taken a few naps to keep alert.





grandview;576678 said:


> I think that was his season.


 Lollollol You got me guys, it was one storm for 3 hours then the rain came, i could not get back to my house for 5 days, roads where flooded!


----------



## BIGBEN2004

itsgottobegreen;576550 said:


> I remember this storm. I will still plowing driveways with a tractor and a blower (didn't buy my dump truck yet) I finally gave up when you couldn't get from driveway to driveway. That was the last time the county every had the V plows on the graders and loaders. They cleared rt 27 with the two 992 wheels loaders out of lafarge quarry. I remember all the broken mailboxes and damaged guard rails they took out with all the heavy equipment running around. I am so hoping we get that this winter. It starting too look like that.
> 
> I did 4 days with 4 hours a sleep total during the valintine ice storm in 07. That was a lot of fun. It was just salt and scrap, salt and scrap.


Glad to see someone who lives in my area. During that storm I plowed for Barrick and sons lawn and landscape. I no longer plow for him though. He now plows not only in Frederick but also Rockville, Gaithersburg, and Clarksburg. I am glad I don't plow for him anymore. I drive down that way for work every day and couldn't imagine driving in those areas while it is snowing, that would be just asking to get in a wreck.
On a side note I don't think I will ever forget the Valintine days storm. I was plowing in Hanover and York PA. and it felt like a abandoned land up their. Too bad I only got paid for part of it since the guy I was plowing for filed Bankrupt and never paid his subs and continued working under his other companies that he had running. Carma will come back to haunt him one day.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

its the twin to my truck


----------



## purpleranger519

BIGBEN2004;576079 said:


> My record is 118 Hrs. straight with no sleep and no breaks at home. During that storm I couldn't even get home since the back roads where I live where all drifted shut and their was no way a pickup was going to plow through. I was getting paid by the hour to stay out so I stayed out longer then anyone. After the 3rd consecutive day of plowing it got easier but by the 5th day I was done and felt like I was going to die so I stopped and went home.


Doubt it....been doing this long enough to know how long the human body can stay awake....and if you did stay up that long you had the good stuff in your coffee didnt ya??? its not even safe to try and walk after about 30 hours....hell...I'll admit ..I woke up with a guy knockin on my window in Taco Bells drive thru ...that was about 4 mins after I placed my order...after that I said its time to sleep.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

tls22;576559 said:


> I did 9 long hours last year....i was beat!


That valentines day storm I did a straight 48 hours. I think I took one hour nap. then a bunch of cleanup the third day. that storm brought in a lot of $$$ but was stressful. especially for me. when I got into an accident because some idiot right in the middle of the storm. did $500 in damage to the plow. had to have that fixed in a matter of an hour.


----------



## Zodiac

Last winter I did 34 hours straight, twice, a month apart. 

But that was because I woke up at 2AM, plowed for five hours, then went to work at 7AM, worked until 5PM, went back out to plow until 7AM again, then back to work until noon.

I made it to noon. After about 20 hours, I'm a zombie, I stay steadily tired, and that's about that.

I don't drink coffee, actually, I don't remember drinking much of anything.

I did go through prolly a carton of cigarettes those times too. Prolly smoked one or two of them and let the rest of them just burn in the ashtray.


----------



## jomofo

I stayed up for about 60 hours roadtripping to the Daytona 500. I only seem to remember having the sniffles...


----------



## bharry20

refer to this thread http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=63677 then mabye all of you will think twice when working them marathon hours!


----------



## Longae29

my personal best was last season I worked 38/40 hours and when we were done, i think around 4pm, my buddy and i went to the bar....and proceeded to drink until 12am.....


i did leave my truck there, and my sister came and drove us both home


----------



## Bossman 92

My most is 48, then an hour nap then 15 more. I was beat.


The last few years 18 hour days are not uncommon. I have help to get everything done by first thing in the am, then I go and do some clean-ups, several apartment buildings, drives and churches. After that it is usually time to reload with salt/calcium/fuel. 

Bossman


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

BIGBEN2004;576252 said:


> It is good to see a bunch of pricks are members on here. If you don't believe me well I don't really care since I got the check after the hours I worked. Some people just strive harder in life to accomplish what they want and everyone else wants it handed to them on a platter.


I dont think theres many people on plowsite who you could ever fit in to that. Mine is 30 something when the drive between sites you blink and your eyes stay closed its past time to be off the roads.


----------



## rfed32

**** i did 22 after working all day and the night b4 and i had an easy job then...i wanted to kill myself...118hrs i dont think you could do....


----------



## IPLOWSNO

he must of had powder in the truck. it was white and it wasnt snow.

we use to plow millers brewery and we would no sooner get done and we would start again that gets old quick.


----------



## MileHigh

I've done just a little over 20 hours straight plowing....But I was up for a good 8-10 hours before the storm, thinking it was coming in a little earlier.

I think 20-24 hours is about all that I can take before the Zombie thing kicks into play.

I'm 90% Sub-Contractror with the snow, and paid by the hour, and I would get fired real fast if I was ***** footing around the lots and not clearing the snow in a timely matter. Just because your paid by the hour doesn't mean you should exploit that time on the clock....That's how the actual contractor loses his jobs.

The guy who said he plowed for 118 hours straight.....man....the only way someone stays up for that long is if your smoking CRACK OR METH or snorting it....and I really don't recommend PLOWING SNOW on ICY lots when all high on that shizzz....jmo


----------



## Tom McDunnah

creativedesigns;574111 said:


> For those who work long hours...wesport


Now thats a real trucker :salute:


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

the video of him taking a pass of snow has him pushing about a foot on that blade, no wonder it took so long. I bet that was a hourly price. I want to see his thumb to see how worn it is after that long. After 12 or more hours my hands begin to mold to the bobcat joysticks. I can hardly twist off a cold one when I am finally done. Its all about the power naps and the sleep before you go out. I can't go eat large meals on a break cause then its warm inside the machine and I get sleepy. I just eat small portions the whole time. Energy drinks make you crash in the end, I had one once and pissing florecent green is not good in my books.


----------



## tom_mccauley




----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JD Dave;576223 said:


> He's working by the hour. LOL I'm not sure you could stay awake smoking the happy stuff.


How would you know? Corn fields eh? Just kidding


----------



## csx5197

I have a couple buddies, one works for my town the other works for my state. They both have "horror" stories of being out for ungodly amounts of hours.


----------



## RepoMan207

I once drove big truck to Texas from Maine, one straight shot........That was 37 hours, slept 2 hours, showered and eat, and turned for Memphis, TN.....that was like 8 or 9 hours stopping for coffee and pee breaks only on the side of the road. I was dead to the world for 16 hours once I pulled into Memphis. ......118 hours my A**!


----------



## RepoMan207

I might get bashed for this, but try audio books.......them things make time fly by.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes

yea im flying the BS flag on 118 hours straight... unless you had a little magic dust in the rig to keep you going... and if you were my sub contractor and tried pulling an unsafe stunt such as plowing that long or drugs you would no long work my lots.


----------



## Mike S

Its hard to believe but last year I made it to the 100 hr mark in the truck with only haveing a three hour nap. The year before that I did a 90hr shift and my guys pulled a 60hr shift then did 12 off and went back for another 48hr. When bad stuff happens its amazing how fast it goes. You dont believe me thats fine. One of the guys that did the 60hr shift is on here so he can back me up on this. DLC has also done several 60 plus hour shifts!


----------

